# Bank fishing near Cincy???



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Looking to fish some new water this year. Is there any good places to bank fish near Cincy?

Looking at catfish and maybe some walleye/saugeye, bass, etc...Basically whatever I can get into. Wouldn't mind fishing the locks & dams if I knew where any of them were. 

Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Chuck A lot has to do with if you are living in Ohio for there are many more bank sopts that are easy to reach. The Ky side has steep banks which limits fishing the banks. for Downtown Cincinnati check out a little video I made up and posted on YOU TUBE CINCINNATI BANK FISHING SPOTS is how it is labeled. For spots up river from Cincinnati for bank fishing check out this link http://cincinnaticatfishing.com/Bankfish.html If you live on the West Side of Cincinnati drop me an E-mail. I will let you know what spots I know down river. I hope this helps putting some fish action in your future.


----------

